
Wordpress.com parent company launches work collaboration platform Happy Tools - kanishkdudeja
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/01/wordpress-com-parent-company-launches-work-collaboration-platform-happy-tools/
======
blackdogie
a quick direct link [https://happy.tools/](https://happy.tools/)

$5 per month per user with $60 minimum

~~~
ksec
And need to "Request" for a Demo to actually see the product.

